

Cool C Tricks - rpearl
http://www.endofunctor.org/~rpearl/blog/cool-c-tricks.html

======
rpearl
I wrote this for students in CMU's operating systems course, to try to give
them a few more useful "C tricks" but I thought it might be interesting to
others.

~~~
mappu
Was there any rationale behind choosing C99 over C89?

My university's microcontroller courses were all C89, which seems much more
prevalent outside of GCC (in particular, Microsoft's C compiler). C89 might be
seen as simpler and more bare-metal for an operating systems course owing to
e.g. the inability to create runtime-sized arrays on the heap (despite the
archaic refusal to accept variable declarations in for loops..).

